# Handschuhe gesucht! Warm, 5-Finger ...



## gate (18. November 2008)

Hallo,

da nun die kalte Jahreszeit vor der Tür steht, möchte ich meine alten Handschuhe ausmustern und durch neue, vor allem wärmere ersetzen.
Gesucht werden 5-Finger-Handschuhe.
Temperatureinsatzbereich: 0° +- ein bissel

Wer kann welches Modell empfehlen? 

Protektoren etc. werden nicht benötigt!

Gruß,

gate


----------



## Jagdfalke (19. November 2008)

Also ich benutze die Wind X von RAVX. Die hat mir vor zwei Jahren ein Kollege mitgebracht. Ursprünglich hatte ich die Handschuhe als Übergangshandschuhe eingeplant, aber ich habe schnell festgestellt, dass sie auch bei Temperaturen um 0° noch warm halten. Bislang habe ich mit den Handschuhen auch auf längeren Touren keine kalten Finger bekommen. 
Im letzten Winter bin ich mit den Handschuhen auch bei Temperaturen unter 0° gefahren. Allerdings nur kürzere Touren bis zu einer Stunde.

Hier kannst du dir die Handschuhe ansehen:
http://www.ravx.com/2007_product/pages_products_07/gloves_07/wind_x.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronon Dex (19. November 2008)

diese neuen roeckl wo diese art flamme auf dem handrücken ist: wasserdicht!!!,winddicht,warm


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2008)

ich finde die 661 storm watch gloves super. 
alternativ auch die storm gloves. 


gate schrieb:


> Gesucht werden 5-Finger-Handschuhe.


was wäre denn die alternative gewesen? micky maus-handschuhe?


----------



## polo (19. November 2008)

nicht maus, hummer.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. November 2008)

Den Pearl Izumi AmFib könntest Du Dir mal noch ansehen. Ist allerdings sehr warm, für die Übergangszeit nicht geeignet.


----------



## gate (19. November 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich finde die 661 storm watch gloves super.
> alternativ auch die storm gloves.
> 
> was wäre denn die alternative gewesen? micky maus-handschuhe?



Alternative:

- Fäustlinge
- 3-Finger-Handschuhe (keine Ahnung ob man die so nennt)


----------



## dkc-live (19. November 2008)

shimano handschuhe, günstig wasserdicht, winddicht und sehr warm


----------



## farbenfroh (19. November 2008)

hab welche bei aldi gekauft...2,49â¬ oder so halten super warm


----------



## gewitterBiker (19. November 2008)

farbenfroh schrieb:


> hab welche bei aldi gekauft...2,49â¬ oder so halten super warm


Ich habe alle Bike-Klamotten von Aldi nach ein-, zweimal anziehen zur Seite gelegt. Die Handschuhe fahre ich komischerweise die dritte Saison und die Dinger sind einfach gut: warm, angenehm zu tragen und sehen noch aus wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Ronon Dex (19. November 2008)

Für diese 5-10 Grad sind die vielleicht noch gut. Sobald es aber in die Minusgrade + Regen/ Schnee/ Hagel geht, kannste die in die Tonne kloppen. - Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. November 2008)

Meine ich auch. Aber für die Übergangszeit echt in Ordnung. Wenn es kalt wird dann die o.g. Pearlis.


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. November 2008)

Ronon Dex schrieb:


> diese neuen roeckl wo diese art flamme auf dem handrücken ist: wasserdicht!!!,winddicht,warm




nutz ich auch ab 5-0 und abwärts Grad
für alles andere ganz normale 661 CK1 Sommerhandschuhe


----------



## sciregomtb (21. November 2008)

fahrt ihr eigentlich die ganze tour mit ein paar Handschuhen? 
Wenn man bergauf in den Hanschuhen schwitzt wird es bergab schnell kalt an den Fingern. Ich ziehe bergauf meine Handschuhe aus und mach sie unter das Trikot damit sie warm bleiben. In der Trikottasche werden sie kalt.
Was sehr gut funktioniert ist wenn man sich die Finger vor der tour mit Melkfett einschmiert. Werde mir für diesen Winter aber auch ein eues paar Handschuhe kaufen da mit die vom Aldi zu klein geworden sind


----------



## wemu (21. November 2008)

Ronon Dex schrieb:


> Für diese 5-10 Grad sind die vielleicht noch gut. Sobald es aber in die Minusgrade + Regen/ Schnee/ Hagel geht, kannste die in die Tonne kloppen. - Meiner Meinung nach.



 diese Bewertung kann ich uneingeschränkt bestätigen!!

Für +5 bis +10° haben die Aldihandschuhe aber immerhin ein sehr gutes Preis Leistungsverhältniss.

Gruss   wemu


----------



## jo_mlp (21. November 2008)

hi,

also ich nehm im winter zum biken meine neoprenhandschuhe vom (Sommer-)Wakeboarden - hatte nie kalte finger


----------



## hai-nik (23. November 2008)

nehme seit jahren nur noch tchibo handschuhe-winddicht warm,atmungsaktiv und halbwegs wasserdicht. kaufe immer ein paar auf vorrat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (24. November 2008)

sciregomtb schrieb:


> Was sehr gut funktioniert ist wenn man sich die Finger vor der tour mit Melkfett einschmiert.



... mann mann mann. Als nächstes kommt dann der Tipp alle 10km in seine eignen Schuhe zu pinkeln, oder was ?  Gescheiten Handschuh und fertig.

Gruß


----------



## datidogs (24. November 2008)

empfehle Roeckl mit Gore windstopper, und Roecktex Innenfutter. Hält warm bis ca -15°C! Grüße


----------



## tho.mas (24. November 2008)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ... mann mann mann. Als nächstes kommt dann der Tipp alle 10km in seine eignen Schuhe zu pinkeln, oder was ?  Gescheiten Handschuh und fertig.
> 
> Gruß


Wenn es sehr kalt ist, müssen die Intervalle zum "müssen" reduziert werden, sonst droht Gefrierbrand. 

Gestern bei 0° und Schneefall haben meine Aldi-Handschuhe gehalten. Auch nach 2 Stunden waren die Finger noch warm. Allerdings hätten sie viel länger nicht mehr dicht gehalten und das Wasser dann durchgelassen. Für den lächerlichen Preis kann man aber nicht meckern. 
Beim nächsten Schneefall bevorzuge ich aber wieder die Gore-Winterhandschuhe. Gegenüber Aldi sind sie schon angenehmer zu tragen. Nur halb so dick und genauso warm, aber 20 mal so teuer. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sciregomtb (24. November 2008)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ... mann mann mann. Als nächstes kommt dann der Tipp alle 10km in seine eignen Schuhe zu pinkeln, oder was ?  Gescheiten Handschuh und fertig.
> 
> Gruß


 
der Tipp mit den Melkfett ist super. Damit kanste nackt biken 
Im Enrst das bringt enorm viel und kostet fast nix


----------



## D_irk (24. November 2008)

Hallo,
oder diese hier:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k5...er-soft-shell-handschuh-schwarz.html?mfid=454
Habe gute erfahrungen damit gemacht,relativ weich und sie halten echt Warm...

Gruß,Dirk


----------



## smohr (24. November 2008)

Hab mir vor 2Jahren Von Kübler den Waterproof gekauft. Gibt's glaub in DE nicht.
Den zieh ich erst bei -5° und weniger an ansonsten zu warm für mich.
Ist mit grösse und Dicke mit dem Pearl Izumi AmFib zu vergleichen, aber sicher nicht mit
dem Isoliermaterial.

smohr


----------



## Markus82 (25. November 2008)

Für wirklich kalte tage ... kann ich nur empfehlen, sau geil 
Halten die Hände auch bei langen Touren wirklich warm. Bei kurzen touren nehme ich reine Windstopper von PI, aber wenns mal wieder eine lange Tour gibt, dann will ich ned mehr ohne 

Sugoi Radhandschuh Firewall XT Glove


----------



## sciregomtb (5. Dezember 2008)

kennt jemand den Gore Radiator Winterhandschuhe? Habe sie im Laden anprobiert. Sie sind sehr weich und lassen sich wie eine zweite Haut tragen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit machen können?
http://www.gorebikewear.ch/remote/Satellite/PROD_GRADIA?landingid=1217492464444A

es heißt es soll der wämste Handschuhe von Gore sein


----------



## RagazziFully (26. Dezember 2008)

meint ihr diese roeckl handschuhe:

klick

???

die hat mir der weihnachtsmann geschenkt und ich bin arg enttäuscht..

ich war heute 5h biken in und um hamburg bei temperaturen ca. um den gefrierpunkt, und ich musste mehrfach anhalten weil mir dermassen die finger abgefroren sind das gar nix mehr ging.. also handschuhe aus, in die faust pusten usw..  also bei dauerhaft "höherem" tempo ab 25kmh aufwärts und kaltem wind dauerte es keine 10min und meine flossen waren wider komplett taub vor kälte.. ich glaube da sind sogar meine h&m strickhandschuhe nicht schlechter..

da ich lange nicht mehr bei solchen temperaturen länger auf dem bike unterwegs war frage ich mich ob es an mir liegt (frostbeule) oder ob die handschuhe einfach nicht ausreichend sind, allerdings sind temperaturen um null ja noch nicht wirklich "kalt" ...

vielleicht hätte ich doch den tool glove von gore nehmen sollen.. ?


----------



## Ronon Dex (26. Dezember 2008)

also ich meinte diese klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan 221ti (27. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir neulich diese hier geholt:





70 euronen !!! und sie sind bereits nach einigen Einsätzen kaputtgegangen, schlicht weg gesagt, sie lösen sich langsam auf.

Besonders warm sind sie auch nicht gerade, bei 0 °C bekomme ich schon klamme Finger


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Dezember 2008)

Für 5 Euro Skihandschuhe mit Thinsulate ausm Sportgeschäft an der Ecke, und stundenlang warme Finger. 

Die Lizardskins für 25 Euro (glaub von BMO) sind so warm, dass ich sie nur bergab anziehen kann - sie trocknen leider auch nicht wieder ab, wenn sie mal von innen nass geworden sind.


----------



## CyloC (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich verwende Specializes Sub Zero (getrennter Außen- und Innenhandschuh) für den von die genannten Temperatur Bereich als Standard Handschuh, alternativ wenn es kälter wird eine "Schweinepfote" von Hein Gericke (Motorrad Laden), verglichen mit Fahrrad Handschuhen sehr preiswert und wenn es bitter kalt wird einen Handschuh vom Eisklettern.

MIt den ganzen Röckl Dingern (verwendet Madame) konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Chicane (27. Dezember 2008)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> meint ihr diese roeckl handschuhe:
> 
> klick
> 
> ...



Die gleichen Handschuhe habe ich mir vor kurzem auch zugelegt. Preis war gut, dazu Windstopper... gut dachte ich.

Allerdings auch bei mir die pure EnttÃ¤uschung! Die Dinger taugen nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts. So etwas als Winterhandschuh zu verkaufen grenzt an Verarschung.

Habe sie jetzt 2x getestet, einmal -4Â° und dann nochmal 0Â°. Nach rund 5 min waren meine Fingerspitzen kalt, nach 15 min waren alle Finger taub (Ã¼brigens nur Uphill, kaum Fahrtwind)... also jede 1/2 Stunde anhalten und aufwÃ¤rmen 

Wie du schon sagtest, da hÃ¤lt jeder andere Handschuh besser warm, auch meine 10 â¬ Billigdinger. 40 â¬ aus dem Fenster geschmissen 

FÃ¼r mich gibt's nie wieder Roeckl


----------



## windei01 (28. Dezember 2008)

Bin heute 4 Stunden bei zwischen 1 und -2 Grad mit den Aldi "Biking" Handschuhen für 6,99 (oder ähnlich symphatischer Preis) herumgefahren. Irgendwann waren sie nass vom Schweiß und deshalb wurde es kurz vor Schluß unangenehm. Trotzdem ging es noch. Daher Kauftipp für die Aldi-Handschuhe. Alle anderen Aldi-Klamotten wurden wieder aussortiert. Nur die Handschuhe dürfen weiterfahren.


----------



## pasotti (28. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir vor 4 Wochen Skihandschuhe von Tschibo gekauft Kostenpunkt 12Eur und sind Warm und Wasserdicht. Für die paar kalten Tage hier bei uns im Pott, werde ich mir auch keine teureren kaufen.
Wollte den Link zu Tschibo posten, habe aber gerade gesehen das die Handschuhe schon ausverkauft sind. Vielleicht noch beim örtlichen Tschibohändler?

Gruß, Roland


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Dezember 2008)

Na gut dass ich hier fleißig mitlese! 
habe mir erst letzte woche von roeckl mehrere paar handschuhe schicken lassen. darunter auch die die CHICANE negativ bewertet. wollte die nun fast schon nehmen, da sie von allen am besten passen würden. aber nach den berichten muss auch ich weitersuchen! schade, für soviel geld sollten sie auch halten was sie groß versprechen!!


----------



## grothauu (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier bei uns in der Oberpfalz fahre ich 2-3 mal die Woche  bei derzeit gut unter Null etwa 1,5 bis 2 Stunden. Ich verwende Thinsulate Skihandschuhe aus der örtlichen Sportresterampe für wenig Geld und bin zufrieden. Sie haben sogar mit leichte Stulpen, dann fegt der Wind bei Abfahrten nicht in die Ärmel meiner Sofshell. Auch die Schaltung usw. lässt sich problemlos bedienen. Nur zum Flicken müssen Sie runter.
War letztens in Regensburg bei Stadler und keiner der dortigen Roeckls usw. hat mich zum Kauf animiert.

Uli


----------



## Spade (28. Dezember 2008)

Chicane schrieb:


> Die gleichen Handschuhe habe ich mir vor kurzem auch zugelegt. Preis war gut, dazu Windstopper... gut dachte ich.
> 
> Allerdings auch bei mir die pure Enttäuschung! Die Dinger taugen nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts. So etwas als Winterhandschuh zu verkaufen grenzt an Verarschung.
> 
> ...



Autsch! Genau die wollte ich mir morgen bei Rose kaufen  Schauen wir mal, was sie sonst im Sortiment haben. Generell tendiere ich zu leichteren wind- und wasserdichten Softshellhandschuhen und möchte die mit warmen und dünneren (Merino)Wollhandschuhen kombinieren. Im Trekking bereich hat sich dies bewährt. Beim Biken? Schauen wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (28. Dezember 2008)

Spade schrieb:


> ...und dünneren (Merino)Wollhandschuhen ...


wo gibts die zu kaufen?


----------



## 4x_racer (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Also ich fahre mit normalen Winterhandschuhe, die reichen Vollkommen !


mfg


----------



## TomRider (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
also ich kann den Vaude fortress glove weiterempfehlen! Der ist winddicht, aus softshell, sehr leicht und  hat ein gutes polster.
gruß Tom


----------



## GS-Fahrer (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich fahre den PI Lobster, ist zwar kein Fünffingerhandschuh, aber mit denen käme ich bei Minusgraden nicht klar - man gewöhnt sich schnell dran. Wenn die Fingerspitzen doch mal kalt werden, den Puls wieder ein paar Minuten über 140, dann ist wieder alles muckelig warm!


----------



## jo_mlp (29. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahre die specialized radiant hier
die sind super  und nicht zu dick, wie die anderen mit dem innenhandschuh


----------



## fuxcube (29. Dezember 2008)

servus,

bin gestern bei -2 bis -4° ca. 3,5 stunden unterwegs gewesen und habe folgende handschuhe angehabt:

aufwärts einen raceface winterhandschuh "evolve cx/am winter"- finger sind warm gefüttert, der handrücken durch ein mashgewebe luftig offen - damit mir nicht der schweiss aus dem handschuh läuft.  


abwärts dann von sealskinz den "mountain bike glove" bestehend aus 3 lagen. die dinger sind super winddicht, gegen nässe geschützt und halten super warm (deshalb auch nix für bergauf). 

fuxcube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_mueller (29. Dezember 2008)

Guude!

manche von Euch habens ja echt gut!

Ich weiss im Moment nicht mehr weiter... 

Hab verschiedene Handschuhe probiert (u.a. Gorebikewear, Odlo, alle mit windstopper, mit fleece gefüttert und mit "gummikappen" über den Fingern und alle jenseits der 50,- ...), 

dazu ganz flache wäremepads, die man in die Handschuhe legt (leider reichen die nicht bis zu den fingerspitzen), 

und vorhin war ich in der Apotheke und habe mir (nicht lachen ) 

ABC-Wärmepflaster und Wärmebalsam (ähnlich Finalgon) geholt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass alles warm wurde außer den Fingerspitzen... 



Gibts irgendwo noch nen geheimtipp, irgendwas aus der raumfahrt oder einer anderen Galaxie???

Oder bin ich ein zu großes sensibelchen !?

Ich will doch einfach nur Fahrradfahren...


----------



## fuxcube (30. Dezember 2008)

@dominik mueller

die handschuhe dürfen wie auch bei den schuhen nicht zu eng sein - luft an den fingern zum bewegen muss vorhanden sein - luft isoliert. die finger müssen auch ab und an mal im handschuh bewegt werden damit die durchblutung läuft.

sollte das alles erfüllt sein, dann fällt mir nur noch ein(e) kältespray / -creme ein.
das zeug ist aber nicht zum kühlen sondern um vor kälte zu schützen - z.B. beim schifahren im gesicht.

fuxcore


----------



## erny... (30. Dezember 2008)

Derri,
also ich kann euch den Vaude Ameno Handschuh ans Herz legen. Der ist schön dünn, lässt Wind durch und hält die Hände auch bei längeren Touren die Finger noch schön warm.


----------



## sciregomtb (30. Dezember 2008)

sciregomtb schrieb:


> kennt jemand den Gore Radiator Winterhandschuhe? Habe sie im Laden anprobiert. Sie sind sehr weich und lassen sich wie eine zweite Haut tragen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit machen können?
> http://www.gorebikewear.ch/remote/Satellite/PROD_GRADIA?landingid=1217492464444A
> 
> es heißt es soll der wämste Handschuhe von Gore sein



die Gore Radiator Handschuhe gab nun zusammen mit den Shimano MW-80 Winterschuh zu Weihnachten. Es ist definitv der angenehmste Handschuh den ich je hatte. Sehr leicht und super zu tragen. Bergauf sollte man keine oder nur leichte Handschuhe tragen. Ich bin die letzen Tage mit alten Gore Windstopper Handschuhe bergauf gefahren, oben angekommen waren meine Hände zwar warm aber auch leicht verschwizt. Habe dann sofort die Radiator angezogen und bin runter gefahren. Nach 30min Abfahrt hatte ich leicht kalte Finger. Ich denke das könnte daran liegen das ich die Radiator in der Netztasche meiner Jacke hatte und sie dort auf minus Grade runter gekühlt wurden. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt stecke ich die zweiten Handschuhe kurz bevor ich oben angekommen bin, in die Jacke zum aufwärmen.
Sobald ich unten war und die Geschwindigkeit etwas zurück genommen hatte bekam ich wieder warme Finger. Mehr gibt es beim nächsten Test


----------



## Daimos2003 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich klink mich mal hier ein denn ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach Winterhandschuhen und ich kanns einfach nicht glauben dass manche hier 2 Paar Handschuhe mit sich rumschleppen!
Es muss doch Handschuhe geben die ich bergauf wie bergab anziehen kann? War gestern mit den Aldidingern unterwegs und mir sind dabei fast die Finger abgefroren.


----------



## sciregomtb (30. Dezember 2008)

Daimos2003 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich klink mich mal hier ein denn ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach Winterhandschuhen und ich kanns einfach nicht glauben dass manche hier 2 Paar Handschuhe mit sich rumschleppen!
> Es muss doch Handschuhe geben die ich bergauf wie bergab anziehen kann? War gestern mit den Aldidingern unterwegs und mir sind dabei fast die Finger abgefroren.




so etwas gibt es nicht. Mit warmen Handschuhen schwizt man bergauf und bergab wird es dann schnell kalt. Eigentlich reicht es auch bergauf einfach die Handschuhe auszuziehen statt ein zweites paar mit sich rum zu tragen


----------



## eifelhexe (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich,als anerkannte Frostbeule hab mir welche von Vaude gekauft.Hatten im letzten Winter in der MTB Zeitung sehr gut abgeschnitten beim Test.Kosten an die 36 Euro.


----------



## Daimos2003 (30. Dezember 2008)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Ich,als anerkannte Frostbeule hab mir welche von Vaude gekauft.Hatten im letzten Winter in der MTB Zeitung sehr gut abgeschnitten beim Test.Kosten an die 36 Euro.


 
Welche Vaude waren das genau und hast du die schon bei minus Graden angehabt?


----------



## luckyman (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre den Roeckel Gore Tex XCR Wet Grip und bin top zu frieden damit, er ist auch einen nummer größer damit die Fingerspitzen nicht vorne anstoßen.


----------



## Sera (30. Dezember 2008)

Hatte heute Gelegenheit meine neuen Roeckl zu testen. Fand sie sehr angenehm. Habe bergauf zwar etwas geschwitzt, allerdings waren sie bergab absolut winddicht, wodurch das nicht wirklich gestört hat. 
Leider finde ich mein Modell nicht auf der Roeckl Seite. Ist wohl schon von letzter Saison oder so 
Hier mal ein Foto von ihnen:



Nachdem ich die ganzen schlechten Urteile über die Roeckl Handschuhe gelesen hatte, hatte ich mich schon auf kalte Finger eingestellt. Dem war aber absolut nicht so.
Gekostet haben sie 25 Euro, waren bei einem lokalen Händler runtergesetzt gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rottiriva (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich trag die PRO X-PERT WP und kann diese nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## eifelhexe (30. Dezember 2008)

Daimos2003 schrieb:


> Welche Vaude waren das genau und hast du die schon bei minus Graden angehabt?


 Im Etikett steht Suami drin .Zur Zeit haben wir hier - 5 ° und sind immer noch wärmend.


----------



## argh (30. Dezember 2008)

Also, wovon ich persönlich nur abraten kann, sind die Roeckl-Handschuhe. Netterweise durfte ich sie probefahren und auch wieder zurückgeben- aber am liebsten hätte ich sie natürlich behalten. Ich habe insgesamt drei Paar ausprobiert. Zu 40, 50 und 60. 

Bei allen hatte ich keine nassen Flossen- Wasserdichtigkeit ist prima!

Bei allen aber sind mir bergab schnell (d.h. innerhalb von fünf Minuten bei ca. -5°C) die Fingerspitzen schier abgefroren! Und dass war mir der Spaß nicht wert. Nun muss ich mich weiter umschauen...

Daher fahre ich aktuell (zur Arbeit) mit Fäustlingen und hm... eigentlich gar nicht. Ist zu kalt.


----------



## Daimos2003 (31. Dezember 2008)

kÃ¤ptÂ´n kaba schrieb:


> Also, wovon ich persÃ¶nlich nur abraten kann, sind die Roeckl-Handschuhe. Netterweise durfte ich sie probefahren und auch wieder zurÃ¼ckgeben- aber am liebsten hÃ¤tte ich sie natÃ¼rlich behalten. Ich habe insgesamt drei Paar ausprobiert. Zu 40, 50 und 60â¬.
> 
> Bei allen hatte ich keine nassen Flossen- Wasserdichtigkeit ist prima!
> 
> ...


 
Darum gehts mir eben auch,ich will keine 60â¬ ausgeben und dann merken dass die Dinger nix taugen denn zurÃ¼ckgeben ist meistens ausgeschlossen.

Edit: Hat jemand diese hier?
Vaude


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich persÃ¶nlich fahre den Roeckl Top Function 3103-761 Winterhandschuh und bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem kauf der Handschuhe. Die Handschuhe kannst de selbst bei -7Â°C fahren und sie halten immer noch schÃ¶n warm.

Selbst wenn es drauÃen ein bissel klamm ist oder feucht werden die Handschuhe nicht nass.
Vom Preis sind die aber absolut gerechtfertigt und man kann sie auch schon fÃ¼r so ca 60â¬ erwerben


----------



## erny... (31. Dezember 2008)

Daimos2003 schrieb:


> Edit: Hat jemand diese hier?
> Vaude



Ich habe den Vaude Ameno und ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Er ist schön dünn, aus Windstopper und hält auch längere Zeit bei - Graden schön warm. Also Kaufen!!!


----------



## Hildener (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir für den Winter die Chiba Bioheat control gekauft gibt es im Net für um die 24 und sind die wärmsten die ich je hatte.
Die haben sogar eine eingearbeitet tasche in die man zur Not Heizpacks reinpacken kann ist abernicht nötig.
Ich bin heute bei minus 5° gefaheren und die Hände waren echt warm....die Füße weniger 

LG

Frank


----------



## daniel77 (31. Dezember 2008)

hab den Roeckl Top-Function 3103-762, ist bei den momentanen Temperaturen (bis -7) immer warm genug und mit 35â¬ erschwinglich, auÃerdem haben die Handschuhe eine lange Stulpe und sitzen auch ohne unnÃ¶tigen Kletts richtig gut.

> http://www.bicycle-parts.de/bekleid...andschuh-top-function-3103-762-winddicht.html


----------



## clamwinner (1. Januar 2009)

Extrem warm sind Handschuhe mit Thinsulate Fütterung und vor allem kosten die Teile um die 5 Euro, hängen in fast jedem Real oder Karstadt Sport herum. Von allen Marken und No Name. Kauf die Teile eine halbe Nr. größer und nicht zu eng. Habe mir fast jedesmal die Pfoten abgefroren und die Teile im Schrank hängen gehabt (irgendwann mal zu Weihnachten bekommen) und gleich noch ein paar gekauft. Gibts derzeit für knapp 5 Euro im Army Shop (aus DE) ebenfalls zu haben, ist aber meistens besser im Karstadt oder Real zu kaufen, da man sonst mehr Versand oder Mindermengenaufschlag zahlt als der Handschuh kostet.

Nicht zu eng kaufen, damit die Isolierung hilft. 

Garnichts getaugt hat bei mir der Goretex für 60 Euro. Ich fahre meine Standardrunde um die 2 Stunden und da froren mir mit dem sa*teuren Teil die Finger dermaßen ab. K.Ahnung wieso aber der Wind zog mächtig rein. Hab ich jetzt nicht mehr für deutlich weniger Geld.

Bis Null Grad hab ich Tschibo Handschuhe. 

Probiert fast alles, auch den Lobster von Pearl Izumi aber das ist ein Krallenhandschuh und mit em macht das Lenken wenig Spaß - sieht außerdem behindert aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckyman (1. Januar 2009)

wie wäre es mit diesen

Therm-ic


----------



## clamwinner (1. Januar 2009)

Zumal 300 Euro ein Schnäppchenpreis sind 

Die hier reichen...

http://www.usarmy-shop.de/d_15403__n__Fleece_Fingerhandschuhe__Thinsulatefutterung__blau3198.htm

Kosten auch nur 4,90 Euro.


----------



## Goddi8 (1. Januar 2009)

Ich kann die Speci Subzero wärmstens empfehlen. 
Der Innenhandschuh geht bis 5° solo dann beide zusammen. Der Außenhandschuh ist immer Herbst ideal als Nässeschutz. Für das Geld ideal allerdings etwas dick und daher nicht gerade feinfühlig


----------



## lexaiden (6. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte mir gestern auch neue Handschuhe gönnen und war beim durchprobieren des Angebots - im Radladen meines Vertrauens - vom zwei Schichten-Handschuh "Specialized Sub Zero" überzeugt.
Auf dem Weg zur Kasse wollte ich den Inhalt meines Portemonnaies kontrollieren und bin dabei mit den Innenhandschuhen des "Sub Zero" im Klettverschluß hängengeblieben. Beim abziehen des Daumens (Handschuh) vom Klettverschluß des Portemonnaies hat es dann Fäden aus dem Stoff des Innenhandschuhs gezogen. Hab dann versucht den Stoff wieder zu glätten, also etwas gezogen das die Fäden wieder in den Stoff gehen. Hat auch geklappt bis auf zwei Stück - habe den Handschuh dann natürlich nicht gekauft. 

Wenn die nicht einmal einen Klettverschluß überleben, nein danke (Ich hab Klettverschluß an Schuhen, Jacken, Rucksack, ... da müsst ich ja immer vorher die Innenhandschuhe ausziehen um den Stoff nicht zu beschädigen).

Nur so als Anmerkung, falls die sich jemand bestellen möchte.

Ich suche weiter, weil alles andere im Laden hat mich nicht angesprochen, zu kalt, zu unbequem, zu kurz(hinten zum Arm hin)... Mal schaun ob ich nachher nächsten Laden ein paar eurer Empfehlungen finde.


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Januar 2009)

Die Klettverschlussfestigkeit des Specialized SubZero kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich pass da einfach etwas auf, und gut is...

Warm hält der Handschuh auf jeden Fall wie ne 1! Bei 3-4 Grad Minus haben meine Finger beim GA1 Straßentraining fast geschwitzt, und ich bin normalerweise eine ziemliche Frostbeule.


----------



## jo_mlp (6. Januar 2009)

lexaiden schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir gestern auch neue Handschuhe gönnen und war beim durchprobieren des Angebots - im Radladen meines Vertrauens - vom zwei Schichten-Handschuh "Specialized Sub Zero" überzeugt.
> Auf dem Weg zur Kasse wollte ich den Inhalt meines Portemonnaies kontrollieren und bin dabei mit den Innenhandschuhen des "Sub Zero" im Klettverschluß hängengeblieben. Beim abziehen des Daumens (Handschuh) vom Klettverschluß des Portemonnaies hat es dann Fäden aus dem Stoff des Innenhandschuhs gezogen. Hab dann versucht den Stoff wieder zu glätten, also etwas gezogen das die Fäden wieder in den Stoff gehen. Hat auch geklappt bis auf zwei Stück - habe den Handschuh dann natürlich nicht gekauft.
> 
> Wenn die nicht einmal einen Klettverschluß überleben, nein danke (Ich hab Klettverschluß an Schuhen, Jacken, Rucksack, ... da müsst ich ja immer vorher die Innenhandschuhe ausziehen um den Stoff nicht zu beschädigen).
> ...



dann nimm die radiant! das sind die gleichen NUR ohne herausnehmbares innenteil -> ich bin mit denen voll zufrieden 

jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuzfeld (6. Januar 2009)

Chicane schrieb:


> Die gleichen Handschuhe habe ich mir vor kurzem auch zugelegt. Preis war gut, dazu Windstopper... gut dachte ich.
> 
> Allerdings auch bei mir die pure Enttäuschung! Die Dinger taugen nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts. So etwas als Winterhandschuh zu verkaufen grenzt an Verarschung.
> 
> ...




jetzt muss ich mal die Roeckl-Handschuhe verteidigen.
Ich bin am letzten Sonntag genau mit diesen (Roeckl Bike WS Softshell) bei Temperaturen um 0° gefahren. Es gab zusätzlich auch noch Schneeregen. Die Handschuhe waren dadurch zwar irgendwann durchnässt aber ich hatte überhaupt keine kalten Finger. Absolut warm und angenehm. 
Ich war ca.2,5 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## Sera (6. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mit meinen Roeckl ja auch sehr zufrieden. Aber das ist glaube ich wie beim Thema "Welches Kettenöl?": Jeder hat ne andere Meinung, ein anderes Kälteempfinden. Einen groben Überblick kann man hier schon bekommen, aber wirklich hilfreich ist wohl nur testen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Januar 2009)

Mein Tip: http://www.grauer-snickers.de/index...rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=17&Itemid=155

Winter-Arbeitsschuhe von Snickers....35â¬, warm und sehr haltbar


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Januar 2009)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mein Tip: http://www.grauer-snickers.de/index...rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=17&Itemid=155
> 
> Winter-*Arbeitsschuhe* von Snickers....35, warm und sehr haltbar



wir sprechen hier über handschuhe. 


bekomme morgen endlich meine pearl izumi amfib. mal sehen wie die so sind.


----------



## sigggi (6. Januar 2009)

clamwinner schrieb:


> Die hier reichen...
> 
> http://www.usarmy-shop.de/d_15403__n__Fleece_Fingerhandschuhe__Thinsulatefutterung__blau3198.htm
> 
> Kosten auch nur 4,90 Euro.



Genau.
Ich fahre seit Jahren nichts anderes. Habe sie in zwei verschiedenen Polsterungen, je nach Temperatur. Bekommt man auch fast an jedem Wühltisch.
Heute gefahren bei -12°C und nicht gefroren.


----------



## openstoker (7. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich fahre den Roeckl Top Function 3103-761 Winterhandschuh und bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem kauf der Handschuhe. Die Handschuhe kannst de selbst bei -7°C fahren und sie halten immer noch schön warm.
> 
> Selbst wenn es draußen ein bissel klamm ist oder feucht werden die Handschuhe nicht nass.
> Vom Preis sind die aber absolut gerechtfertigt und man kann sie auch schon für so ca 60 erwerben



Ich bin mit denen eigentlich auch zufrieden, wenn sie auch keine Waermewunder sind. Allerdings loest sich bei mir jetzt schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit diese "Roeckl"-Schrift an Finger ab. Stoert zwar die Funktion nicht,  aber eigentlich sollte das in *der* Preisklasse nicht passieren...


----------



## kreuzfeld (7. Januar 2009)

openstoker schrieb:


> Ich bin mit denen eigentlich auch zufrieden, wenn sie auch keine Waermewunder sind. Allerdings loest sich bei mir jetzt schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit diese "Roeckl"-Schrift an Finger ab. Stoert zwar die Funktion nicht,  aber eigentlich sollte das in *der* Preisklasse nicht passieren...



auf die Roeckl-Schrift am Finger hätte ich auch als erstes getippt. Meine hält wider erwarten bislang immernoch


----------



## KlingelBeutel (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die "Gore COUNTDOWN" Handschuhe.
War letze Woche bei Null grad unterwegs und mir war nicht kalt an den Fingern


----------



## hamburger_jung (7. Januar 2009)

Daimos2003 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich klink mich mal hier ein denn ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach Winterhandschuhen und ich kanns einfach nicht glauben dass manche hier 2 Paar Handschuhe mit sich rumschleppen!
> Es muss doch Handschuhe geben die ich bergauf wie bergab anziehen kann? War gestern mit den Aldidingern unterwegs und mir sind dabei fast die Finger abgefroren.



Zwar hab ich mehr ausgegeben als 4,99 oder 6,99, ich habe mir nämlich Addidas ClimaProof Gloves gekauft. 45.-- im Fachhandel. Nach Fahrten bei 0° und Regen sowie bei -10° und 0° bei Trockenheit kann ich nur sagen: geil! Man schwitzt nicht, bei Regen kommt zwar irgendwann die Nässe an den Fingern an (nach ner Stunde oder so), aber kalt werden die Hände nicht. Sie sind leicht, nicht allzu dick und sitzen perfekt. Ohne es jetzt getestet zu haben, denke ich mir, daß die auch bei -15°  und darunter noch gehen. Besonders überrascht hat mich aber die Eigenschaft trotz Nässe noch gut zu wärmen - trocknen war übrigens auch kein Problem


----------



## Daimos2003 (7. Januar 2009)

Die Aldidinger die ich hab sind so schlecht eigentlich nicht , bis 0 Grad OK aber sobald ins Minus geht kann man die vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die langen Winterhandschuhe für Damen von Decathlon, bin sehr zufrieden. Bis -3 ° haben sie noch hervorragend funktioniert.


----------



## mamba64 (8. Januar 2009)

KlingelBeutel schrieb:


> Ich habe die "Gore COUNTDOWN" Handschuhe.
> War letze Woche bei Null grad unterwegs und mir war nicht kalt an den Fingern


 
Bei 0 Grad fahr ich noch ohne Handschuhe


----------



## GS-Fahrer (8. Januar 2009)

mamba64 schrieb:


> Bei 0 Grad fahr ich noch ohne Handschuhe



Ja nee, is klar! Einmal zum Briefkasten und schnell wieder zurück


----------



## Spade (8. Januar 2009)

mamba64 schrieb:


> Bei 0 Grad fahr ich noch ohne Handschuhe



Indoor


----------



## Träumer (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir letzten Monat die Gore Bike Wear Gore-Tex Countdown
Handschuhe gekauft. Modell Winter08/09. Haben mich 60 euro gekostet und bin mit diesen Handschuhen sehr unzufrieden. Bei diesem kalten Wetter kann man diese überhaupt nicht benutzen. Habe einen Arbeitsweg von ca 6 km und ständig frieren mir extrem nur die Fingerspitzen ein. 
Ich weiss ja nicht ob ich nur ein paar nicht so gute Modelle bekommen habe oder ob noch jemand sich darüber beschweren kann.


----------



## hsp (11. Januar 2009)

Welche Handschuhe machen denn nun wirklich Sinn wenn man z.b. bei einem Snow Downhill Rennen im Zillertal (24.-25.01.2009) oder in Krippenstein (April) mitfährt? 
Weil wenn da der Berg hoch ist ist es vorallem jetzt im Jänner saukalt. Zu dick dürfen die Dinger natürlich nicht sein.

Ich hab da ne Mammut Handschuhe. 

Freue mich über Anregungen.

Greeze


----------



## GS-Fahrer (11. Januar 2009)

hsp schrieb:


> Welche Handschuhe machen denn nun wirklich Sinn wenn man z.b. bei einem Snow Downhill Rennen im Zillertal (24.-25.01.2009) oder in Krippenstein (April) mitfährt?
> Weil wenn da der Berg hoch ist ist es vorallem jetzt im Jänner saukalt. Zu dick dürfen die Dinger natürlich nicht sein.
> 
> Ich hab da ne Mammut Handschuhe.
> ...



Nur DH? Ich würde die nehmen http://www.careshop.de/thermic-powergloves-beheizbare-handschuhe-p-2671.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Januar 2009)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mein Tip: http://www.grauer-snickers.de/index...rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=17&Itemid=155
> 
> Winter-Arbeitsschuhe von Snickers....35â¬, warm und sehr haltbar





k_star schrieb:


> wir sprechen hier Ã¼ber handschuhe.
> 
> 
> bekomme morgen endlich meine pearl izumi amfib. mal sehen wie die so sind.



Handschuhe sind Handschuhe insofern sie ihre Funktion erfÃ¼llen und man den style-faktor mal aussen vor lÃ¤sst und es pragmatisch sieht. Halten meine HÃ¤nde schon seit 2 Jahren warm..., comprende Mr. K-star? ;-)


----------



## Sera (11. Januar 2009)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Handschuhe sind Handschuhe insofern sie ihre Funktion erfüllen und man den style-faktor mal aussen vor lässt und es pragmatisch sieht. Halten meine Hände schon seit 2 Jahren warm..., comprende Mr. K-star? ;-)



er bezog sich auf deinen schreibfehler und hat sich den link vermutlich dann erst gar nicht angesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterR (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab heute zum ersten mal meine brandneuen Roeckl ausgefahren.
Sind die "extra warm", Nr: 3103-764. Einfach super! Gefroren hats mich nur an den Füßen. Da werd ich mir jetzt wohl oder übel neue Schuhe zulegen müssen.
Die Roeckl gibts am günstigsten (meine Recherche) bei bicycle-parts.de.
Kosten da 52,95 inkl. Versand! Da kommt selbst die Bucht nicht mit!

http://www.roeckl.de/sports/index.html

Nette Grüße
Peter


----------



## hsp (11. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Nur DH? Ich würde die nehmen http://www.careshop.de/thermic-powergloves-beheizbare-handschuhe-p-2671.html


 
Jo genau, bevor i so vü geld ausgeb fohr i ohne handsch und bin besser untawegs bevor i so an sch.... kaf.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Januar 2009)

Sera schrieb:


> er bezog sich auf deinen schreibfehler und hat sich den link vermutlich dann erst gar nicht angesehen



jaja...oohh..stimmt...Danke für den Tip.
K_star wollte es wohl bestimmt ganz genau wissen und hats dann selber vertorft.... . Die HAAANDschuhe von Snickers sind übrigens wirklich gut so wie vieles anderes von denen!!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Januar 2009)

mir gings nur um den schreibfehler!
habe gesehen dass sich hinter dem link handschuhe verbergen.


----------



## mamba64 (12. Januar 2009)

...


----------



## mamba64 (12. Januar 2009)

Habe heute diese von SealSkinz bekommen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8993

Habe auch gleich ne 40km Testrunde bei -5 Grad gemacht und finde sie sehr angenehm. Nicht zu dick, Finger trotzdem bis in die Spitzen warm, absolut winddicht, angeblich auch wasserdicht, wozu ich offensichtlich noch nichts sagen kann.

Mit 33,- EUR durchaus eine solide Alternative zu den Spitzenprodukten.
Denke, sie werden auch bei tieferen Temperaturen den Dienst nicht verweigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (12. Januar 2009)

mamba64 schrieb:


> Habe heute diese von SealSkinz bekommen:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8993
> 
> Habe auch gleich ne 40km Testrunde bei -5 Grad gemacht und finde sie sehr angenehm. Nicht zu dick, Finger trotzdem bis in die Spitzen warm, absolut winddicht, angeblich auch wasserdicht, wozu ich offensichtlich noch nichts sagen kann.
> ...



Die Handschuhe wollte ich mir erst auch bestellen... allerdings hab ich es sein gelassen, da es eigentlich kein richtiger Winterhandschuh ist bzw. damit nicht geworben wird. Aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese  hätte ich sie mal mitbestellt.

Kannst du mir sagen, wie die Größe so ausfällt?

Gruß


----------



## mamba64 (12. Januar 2009)

Chicane schrieb:


> Die Handschuhe wollte ich mir erst auch bestellen... allerdings hab ich es sein gelassen, da es eigentlich kein richtiger Winterhandschuh ist bzw. damit nicht geworben wird. Aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese  hätte ich sie mal mitbestellt.
> 
> Kannst du mir sagen, wie die Größe so ausfällt?
> 
> Gruß


Ich trage normal Größe 10, oder XL und habe die SealSkinz in XL genommen. 

Ich werde sie behalten, wenn ich aber wählen könnte, würde ich sie einen Tick größer nehmen. Zumal ich auch gerne mal einen dünnen Unterhandschuh trage.
Habe mir gleich den Liner von SealSkinz mitbestellt, mit dem wird es aber für mich zu eng und dadurch kälter als ohne.

chainreactioncycles.com bietet sie wohl eh nur bis XL an, laut Packung muß es die aber auch in XXL geben.

Aufgefallen ist mir, daß der Innenhandschuh in der Länge deutlich kürzer ist als der Außenhandschuh, was einen Luftraum an der Fingerspitze entstehen läßt und wahrscheinlich für die guten Isoliereigenschaften an diesen Stellen verantwortlich zeichnet. Nachteil: Leute mit langen Fingern könnten Probleme haben, bzw. sollten gleich eine Größe höher bestellen.

Ich denke also, sie fallen einen Tick kleiner aus als der Standard (ohne Gewähr, da meine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten recht übersichtlich sind ). 
Wenn Du so lange warten willst, frag mich nochmal in 2 Wochen, meistens leiern Handschuhe bei Gebrauch ja doch etwas aus...


----------



## Chicane (13. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Info. Ich denke bis ich wieder bei CRC bestelle ist der Winter vorbei 

Aber wenn du die Handschuhe ausgiebig getestet hast, dann schreib das bitte hier rein, wäre klasse.

Gruß


----------



## Spade (17. Februar 2009)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> wo gibts die zu kaufen?



Die Firma Icebreaker stellt Merino-Handschuhe her. Vielleicht sind die bei Globetrotter erhältlich oder bestellbar.


----------

